# Worgen&Goblin Mounts



## war_locker (23. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
wie nun jeder weiß werden in der neuen WoW erweiterung die Rassen Worgen und Gobline eingeführt...
Da ich die neuen Rassen design-technisch sehr Erfrischend finde, habe ich mich gefragt, welche mounts den Rassen wohl mit auf den Weg gegeben wird.

Ich dachte da bei Gobline vill. ähnlich wie bei den Gnome an Roboschildkröten,
und die Worgen können eventuell einen Spell wirken das sie sich 60 bzw. 100% schnell bewegen können.

was meint ihr dazu? und habt ihr selbst Ideen, oder Infos welche Mounts die neuen Rassen bekommen werden?


PS: falls es dieses Thema schon gibt: Link bitte!!


----------



## Sakeros (23. August 2009)

Ich glaube gelesen zu haben, dass Goblins Quadbikes bekommen :/


----------



## nuone (23. August 2009)

Habe irgendwo gelesen das Goblins ein Quad bekommen sollen.

Da war ich nicht schnell genug^^


----------



## DerFisch85 (23. August 2009)

Gab's i-wo 'nen Thread mit Artworks zu.
Goblins - "Quads"
Worgen - "Wildschweine"(?)


----------



## dmix (23. August 2009)

Goblin Mounts:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Modepo (23. August 2009)

Goblins bekommen eine art Rennauto. Es wurde auf der Blizzconn schon ein Bild gezeigt. Worgen mount alledings ka.


----------



## Yosef (23. August 2009)

Ahjo, Quelle?


----------



## Vafanculo (23. August 2009)

Godlike Formel 1 goes WoW


----------



## Nikoxus (23. August 2009)

Need Goblin mounts!!^^
Wenn die neue erweiterung raus is muss ich ruf bei der Goblin fraktion dann farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaltunk (23. August 2009)

Ähm, das Thema gibt es jetzt schon 3 mal.. SuFu FTW ^^


----------



## Turismo (23. August 2009)

Also so ein Quad find ich zwar etwas unpassend aber kann man halt nichts machen ;(...

Das mit dem Spell bei den Worgen hab ich mir auch schon überlegt weil die sind ja eigentlich schon selbst Tiere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (23. August 2009)

Geht 1k Needles... die Rennwagen da werden es warhscheinlich sein... 


Warnung: Das ist eine Vermutung. Ich garantiere nicht dafür das sie stimmt.


----------



## Geroniax (23. August 2009)

Ich beszweifel irgendwie das Worgen Wildschweine kriegen. Ok ich hoffe eher das sie es nicht kriegen. Dann lauf ich lieber zufuß rum und Sammel Abzeichen für das PvP Katzen-Mount. Obwohl ein Worg auf einer Mietze sieht auch plöd aus :S

Naja ich kann mir vorstellen das die Worgen eine Fähigkeit kriegen das sie 60% / 100% schneller laufen können. War ja auch mal bei den Tauren geplant. (Damals in der Classic Beta).

Aber ich glaube die Worgen verwandeln sich ja nur in Wölfe wenn sie im Fight sind. Sprich haben die Doch eine normale Menschengestalt und so sind Pferde wieder naheliegen.

Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## Flixl (23. August 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## war_locker (23. August 2009)

naja ich denke Blizz wird sich was anderes ausdenken als Pferde, den bis jetzt hat jede Rasse ihr eigenes Mount


----------



## Faei (23. August 2009)

also worgen dürften nen spell bekommen wie es für die tauren schon gedacht war 
oder sie bekommen ein mount wie die menschen weil sie ja ihre form transen können



Edit: da war wohl einer schneller als ich^^


----------



## Strongy (23. August 2009)

Flixl schrieb:


> glaube ich nicht, in der beta (?) hatten die tauren ja auch noch einen spell names steppenläufer mit dem sie schneller gelaufen sind statt mount. dies wurde ja aber verworfen und sie bekamen ihre kodos als mount was auch wesentlcih mehr sinn macht, vorallem wenn man sich die aktuelle mount auswahl 100+ anschaut xD



nur zur richtigstellung: der spell hat ebenenlaufen geheißen und in meinem wow classic handbuch steht das auch noch drinnen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ich glaube auch, dass sie ein mount bekommen, obwohl ich einen spell cooler finden würde!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raxon22 (23. August 2009)

Jo hört sich bei den Goblins gut an.Nur bei den Worgen kann ich ma das mit den schnellen laufen ned so ganz vorstellen,das wäre ein bisschen komisch ich mein angenommen du als Worg Q gerade da Greift dich ein Hordler an er Läuft weg bevor er dich gekillt hat und du drückt einen Knopf drück und Läufst in hinter her und Greifst während dem Rennen an.
Müsste so eingestellt werden das wenn er läuft nicht angreifen kann dann kann ich es mir vorstellen das dass Möglich wäre/ist


----------



## thedda (23. August 2009)

für worgen schafe !^^


----------



## Serpen (23. August 2009)

vllt kriegen die worgen pferde die sie nur in ihrer menschform reiten können


----------



## Ultimo01 (23. August 2009)

dmix schrieb:


> Goblin Mounts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das is kein Quad xD
eher ein... naja 4 rädriger feuerstuhl...
Das sind Quads....


----------



## Acerilia (23. August 2009)

Ich weiß nicht aber diese Rennwagen der Goblins erinnern mich an Super Mario 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (23. August 2009)

Geil, ich freu mich schon immer mehr auf meinen Goblin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (23. August 2009)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> das is kein Quad xD
> eher ein... naja 2 rädriger feuerstuhl...
> Das sind Quads....



2 Räder? WTF

Zähl mal richtig.


----------



## Ultimo01 (23. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> 2 Räder? WTF
> 
> Zähl mal richtig.


hoppala meine ein 4 rädriger feuerstuhl ^^
oder n kart...


----------



## Nexxen (23. August 2009)

DerFisch85 schrieb:


> Worgen - "Wildschweine"(?)



Wildschweine?!


----------



## Sersolan (23. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


worgen mount nehm ich mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimo01 (23. August 2009)

Sersolan schrieb:


> worgen mount nehm ich mal an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm sieht n bischen aus wie die mount von den Orcs ^^ aber die können bestimmt auch normale pferde/tiger nehmen so wie jedes andere volk auch ^^


----------



## Gangatwo (23. August 2009)

nen spell der 60% bzw. 100% tempo gibt stell ich ir auch schon sehr gut vor. dennoch werden worgen irgentein mount bekommen, da ja auch worgen die chance auf den erfolg mit den 100 mounts haben sollten.
da ich aber kein mount sammler bin, würde ich mich über den spell freuen


----------



## Kaltunk (23. August 2009)

Mom Meldungsbutton such ^^

Hier sind die Themen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, einmal wird hier auch über Mounts diskutiert, weil einer schon wie DU den Thread eröffnet hat, obwohl es ihn gibt.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...n+goblin+mounts

Und hier der geschlossene, wie deiner auch bald aussehen wird.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...n+goblin+mounts

(; Kaltunk


----------



## Sakeros (23. August 2009)

Die Goblins starten übrigens nicht als Rasse der Horde, sondern haben als Stufe-1-Charakter noch ihren neutralen Status auf Kezam. Als eine rassenspezifische Eigenheit haben sie einen Raketengürtel, mit dem sie sich quasi vorwärts schubsen können. *Die Reittiere hingegen entsprechen ganz der Tüftlernatur der Goblins – sie fahren nämlich auf Quadbikes.*


----------



## ach was solls. (23. August 2009)

wie cool ist das denn .. ein Wagen .. ey ich scheiß auf Ally und sag Lok thar or what ever.
Begrüßt euren neuen Goblin Mitstreiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber das von den worgen sieht auch net fett aus


----------



## Hurrikano (23. August 2009)

das bild von #27 ist ja mal geil hoffentlich wird das das mount, sieht ja richtig geil aus OO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## searinus (23. August 2009)

Joa...glaube auch worgen kriegen mehr so eine art spell...vll so eine art geisterwolf oder in diesem falle eine komplett-wolfsform!
würde für sie am meisten passen...


----------



## Inamar (23. August 2009)

Ich denke dass Worgen eine Abart eines Pferdes als Mount bekommen. Denn immerhin sind die Worgen einst Menschen aus Gilneas gewesen. Und deshalb sind sie auf Pferden geritten. Genau wie die Untoten, und die haben ja auch eine Pferdeabart als mount. (Ich kan echt nicht verstehen was Wildschweine mit dem Volk zu tun haben soll...)
Wobei ich nicht denke dass die beiden Rassen das Mount teilen^^


----------



## Rexo (23. August 2009)

_wen ich die skitze von Blizz sehe drangt sich mri sofort auf das sie das design von den Twilight princes gegner reittieren nehmen wollen_


----------



## Kremlin (23. August 2009)

Die Worgen bekommen ein Wildschwein *mit Schnabel*.

So sieht das für mich zumindest aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (23. August 2009)

Sinnlosgeflame entfernt

Bleibt bitte sachlich.

/wink maladin


----------



## Hasal (23. August 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Die Worgen bekommen ein Wildschwein *mit Schnabel*.
> 
> So sieht das für mich zumindest aus.
> 
> ...



Das gehört zur Rüstung. Trotzdem, ich stell mir das komisch vor wenn ein Wolf auf einem Schwein reitet. Ich meine ich mag schweine irgendwo, aber auf die Art und Weise?


----------



## Bremgor (23. August 2009)

Oh nein, der paddler ist wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, ich kann Rexo nur zustimmen, auch wenn die Wildschweine da mein ich nen stärkeren Rücken hatten^^ Veilleciht machen die es ja auch wie die Ubaru im Buch "Die Rache der Zwerge" von markus Heitz und reiten auf ihren Artgenossen. Die neue Art des Follows^^


----------



## Nexorus (23. August 2009)

Ich denke nicht das die Worgen so einen Spell bekommen. Spätestens wenns dann ans fliegen geht könnte es problematisch werden (fliegende Worgen Oo).


----------



## Eisenschmieder (23. August 2009)

Wenn ich mir Gilneas anguck und die Worgen dann muss ich immer an so kutschen denken mit so laternen an der seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostbeule16 (23. August 2009)

Worgen kriegen Todesschwinge als Mount , muhaha !!!
schmarn , stell mir eher sowas wie ne Art Pferdchen vor.
Oder iwas animalisches 

oder en geist

oder...

kA ^^


----------



## Achanjiati (23. August 2009)

Ueberlegungen das die Worgen einen Zauber bekommen um damit schneller zu laufen sind von vornherein bloedsinn.
Zum einen hat Blizzard das Ebenenlaufen bereits mit 1.1 bei den Tauren ausgebaut um dafuer zu sorgen das alle Rassen Mounts bekommen, zum anderen wurde von offizieller Seite auf der Con bereits Artwork von den Mounts der Worgen gezeigt.
Unnoetig darueber noch Vermutungen anzustellen.


----------



## ach was solls. (23. August 2009)

ich weiß auch net was ihr alle habt .. da sind zwei Skizzen die anscheinend auf der Blizzcon veröffentlicht worden sind. Daran dürft ihr euch richten also hört auf weiter zu spekulieren.

ich fin das Wildschwein cool... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Das Formel1 Auto aber noch cooler


----------



## Alohajoe (23. August 2009)

Worgen bekommen Wölfe als Mount. Ist doch klar; wer wollte nicht immer schon gerne mal der buckligen Verwandtschaft die Sporen geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Man müsste mal das Bild von #27 mit den Videos abgleichen, die bei Youtube rumschwirren. Da wird doch sicherlich auch was dazu gesagt. Kann ein Worg auf seinem Mount sein. Vielleicht aber auch nur der Entwurf eines Typs von Mob, welcher auf einem Reittier sitzt.
edit: ok, an der Stelle erzählen sie was über Worgen im Allgemeinen; könnte als hinkommen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gfz84rZH55o  bei  0:41 ca.

Und das mit dem schneller laufen Spell halte ich für ausgeschlossen. Schließlich soll das Reiten - aus RP-Sicht - die Fortbewegung erleichtern. Und einfach nur schneller rennen ist nicht gerade eine bequeme Art des Reisens...


----------



## Matress (23. August 2009)

Lay2716 schrieb:


> Wildschweine?!



olol made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haawk (23. August 2009)

Jede rasse bekommt ein mount in wow aber wie sieht dann wohl der hexnemeister aus?? ich meine auf dem pferd? xDD


----------



## Kramatieklärher (23. August 2009)

Also ... Wildschwein-mount fänte ich supi past leider weder zum Worg noch zum Goblin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Joa also das Auto da vom Goblin find ich okay sind ja solche ingie-freaks 

Zum Worgen nun ja kla könnte man einen Spell nehmen der den Char schneller macht ALLERDINGS! wie soll das dan aussehen wen man beispielsweise als Gnom bei den Worgen ehrfürchtig ist , kauft man sich dan stat nem mount ( wie überall anders auch) den Spell oder doch nen Worgen?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Entschluss: ich fänds kacke wen die Worgen kein richtiges Mount haben , da sonst jeder schnell ruf bei den Worgen farmen wird um mit Super-Geschwinndigkeit durch Azeroth zu rennen . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann wären großteils warscheinlich nur Hordler auf mounts unterwegs . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ach was solls. (23. August 2009)

wenn wir glück haben brennt sein Fell gleich mit an .. WOHO

EDIT: No spell ganz klar .. totaler schwachsinn den sich mansche wieder erhoffen.


----------



## Kramatieklärher (23. August 2009)

Okay danke damit wäre die Frage beantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. August 2009)

_Ich denke ihren parr sek speed spell is eh fur pvp zu gebrauchen oder eventuel noch pve beim questen 

der hat  ja 3min cd und halt glaube ich 10ske oder so_


----------



## ach was solls. (23. August 2009)

und gibt 60% .. also okay geht aber leider nicht so gut wie bei schurken ..


----------



## Rexo (23. August 2009)

_dachte 70% und denke der teilt sich den cd mit sprinten_


----------



## Xelenor (23. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Goblin Mount sieht ja mal cool aus xD
Für Worgen würd ich auch Pferde sagen
Schliesslich waren die Worgen ja auch mal Menschen...wenn ich richtig verstanden hab


----------



## ach was solls. (23. August 2009)

Xelenor sag mal hakts noch? fehlts dir an verstand oder liest du nicht paar Beiträge bevor du postet ?! -.-' gibts doch nic hwas man hier so alles erlebt

ich habe gerade gesagt das Worgen wildschweinähnliche , gepanzerte Mounts bekommen. Da gab es eine SKizze für auf der blizzcon ..

gott herr je ey .. merkt euch das : KEINE PFERDE !


----------



## KinayFeelwood (23. August 2009)

Haawk schrieb:


> Jede rasse bekommt ein mount in wow aber wie sieht dann wohl der hexnemeister aus?? ich meine auf dem pferd? xDD


Ich vermuuuute ja, dass das so ablaufen wird wie bei Katzen- und Bärengestalt, also das da extra was hergerichtet wird (kriegen die auch ne eigene Baum- und Moonkinform ? biiiitteeee!!!). Oder sie reiten das in Menschenform xDD


----------



## Rexo (23. August 2009)

_mm jetzt drankt sich mir der gedanke auf worg+Tötes brennendes ponny= wtf?

es gibt ja worg hexer _


----------



## Kamaji (23. August 2009)

Ich finde das Wildschwein sehr cool und hoffe das kommt so ins  Game


----------



## Pereace2010 (23. August 2009)

Vafanculo schrieb:


> Godlike Formel 1 goes WoW



/sign ^^

Ich nenn meinen Goblin Schumi oder Massa


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (23. August 2009)

Das Worgenmount ist kein Wildschwein.
Es ist eine Art Wolf... Eine Art Mischung auf beiden am ehesten, aber sicherlich keine Wildsau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threisch (23. August 2009)

Sagt wer? :/


----------



## Big-bang (23. August 2009)

ich denke es könnte eine art pferd vlt können sie dan nur in der menschen form reiten....


----------



## Threisch (23. August 2009)

Ich würde mal sagen die Worgen-Form kann man ein und aus schalten wie beim shadowpriest die Schattenform^^
Wobei ein Worg auf einem Pferd wirklich dämlich aussehen würde nicht?
Anderer seits ist es doch auch blöd nur in einer bestimmten Form reiten zu können..
Oder natürlich das ist genau wie beim Druiden ^^ der kann ja auch nicht in einer Tier-Form reiten...ausser beim fliegen aber das ist was anderes.


----------



## Otama (23. August 2009)

die einzige frage die ich mir stelle ist, warum der selbe thread den ich erstellt haben geschlossen wurde und er hier nicht... (nein er wurde nicht nach diesem hier erstellt)       http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=120274&hl=

zum topic: ich würde keinen buff für worgen anstatt eines mounts vorschlagen, sonst fängt wieder das geflame an, dass die andere fraktion mehr mounts hat.


----------



## m0b3x (23. August 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Das Worgenmount ist kein Wildschwein.
> Es ist eine Art Wolf... Eine Art Mischung auf beiden am ehesten, aber sicherlich keine Wildsau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Seid wann haben Wölfe Hufe?


----------



## Melkorohl (23. August 2009)

Das Worgenmount wird ein anderer Worg im Schafsfell sein. Dieses Mount muss tatsächlich von einem anderen Spieler gespielt werden.
Der Vorteil gerät man in einen Kampf ist man gleich zu zweit dann kann der Experte Sinnbildlich vom Wolf im Schafspelz reden...

Ne mal ernsthaft... Es wird irgendwas unspektakuläres sein denke ich vielleicht ein Pferd... welches gebissen wurde und sich in einem Stadium zwischen
Wolf und Pferd befindet xD


----------



## kalonie129 (23. August 2009)

also wenn ich ein Worg wäre dann würde ich das Wildschwein essen.


----------



## Cavador (24. August 2009)

@Melkorohl meinst du sowas wie ein Werpferd für den Werwolf ? Das könnte mir auch gefallen. Unabhängig davon fänd ich es geil wenn der Jäger im BM Tree ein Talent bekäme was es ihm erlaubt auf seinem Pet zu reiten. Da das Plainsrunning ja schon beim Tauren gestrichen wurde braucht man nicht auf den Skill beim Worg zu warten. Obwohl so ein Rennskill viel Stylischer wäre als jedes Mount in WoW, allerdings müsste der Skill dann den selben beschränkungen wie das normale Reiten unterliegen. Eine Reisegestalt ähnlich der fluggestalt vom Druiden würde auch ganz nett sein.


----------



## ach was solls. (24. August 2009)

nix da pferd mischung aus wildschwein und wolf .. wehe es sagt noch einmal jemand PFERD !
klar werden die so eingeführt .. also grob jedenfalls .. SKizzen wurden ja auf der Blizzcon veröffentlicht .. warum sollten die das jetzt ändern?


----------



## Astartes86 (24. August 2009)

Also Spell wirds definitiv keiner sein, aus dem Grund weil der Allianz dann im Vergleich zur Horde mindestens 8 Mounts fehlen würden.
Im oben geposteten Video sieht man das Mount recht gut, auch wenn man nicht erahnen kann was es wird, aber im Moment definieren wir es mal als:

WILDSAU! :>


----------



## oXLordrastaXo (24. August 2009)

hab irgendwo aufgefangen das worgen auf spinnen reiten werden


----------



## ach was solls. (24. August 2009)

ICH WERD NOCH IRRE .. hört auf zu spekulieren ES SIND BEREITS SKIZZEN VERÖFFENTLICHT WORDEN!

Captain Capslock und seine Shift Crew * Arrrr *

keine spinne kein pferd, kein roboschreiter, kein packesel, kein Ford Mustang

Es ist , so wie die meisten es nennen, eine Wildsau .. was ist denn bitte daran so schwer zu verstehen.
man o man bei manchen leuten hakts .. :S


----------



## Badumsaen (24. August 2009)

Haawk schrieb:


> Jede rasse bekommt ein mount in wow aber wie sieht dann wohl der hexnemeister aus?? ich meine auf dem pferd? xDD


Bestimmt auch nicht dämlicher als ein männlicher Draenei Pala aufm Gaul^^


----------



## TheGui (24. August 2009)

Goblinflugmount! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (24. August 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Goblinflugmount!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn die Goblins so ein Flugmount bekommen, will ich als Worg aber unbedingt Fangnetze haben, um mich durch die Welt schwingen zu können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisM1988 (24. August 2009)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Wenn die Goblins so ein Flugmount bekommen, will ich als Worg aber unbedingt Fangnetze haben, um mich durch die Welt schwingen zu können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wird dann ein Spell der nennt sich dann Spiderworg XD


Ich werde nen Worg spielen und freue mich auf ne aufgemotzte Werwolfsau als Mount^^


----------



## Bellthane (24. August 2009)

Ich freue mich schon riesig auf die Goblins. Wollte schon ewig mal ne "kleine" Rasse für die Horde, so wie die Zwerge bei der Allianz. Gnome sind mir zu klein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde dann gleich mit meinen Acc gebundenen Gegenstände am ersten Abend auf 20 lvln, nur um einen 4 rädrigen Feuerstuhl zu fahren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (24. August 2009)

m0b3x schrieb:


> Seid wann haben Wölfe Hufe?



Wenn mans genau anschaut sind das keine, sondern nur recht klein gezeichnete Pfoten, aber man kanns nicht genau erkennen...
aber für ein schwein fehlen evt. hauer, dann ne schnauze und kenne keine schweine mit sonem schwanz^^


----------



## Arosk (24. August 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Das Worgenmount ist kein Wildschwein.
> Es ist eine Art Wolf... Eine Art Mischung auf beiden am ehesten, aber sicherlich keine Wildsau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein Wolf der auf einem Wolf reitet? Wtf?!


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. August 2009)

Verdammt... die Goblins ham schon style.... aber ich bleib der Allianz treu  xD

p.s. Worgen kriegen Pferde  xDDDD


----------



## Minøtaurus (24. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Verdammt... die Goblins ham schon style.... aber ich bleib der Allianz treu  xD
> 
> p.s. Worgen kriegen Pferde  xDDDD



Wie schon in einem andren Thread bemerkt, finde ich die Worgen stylischer aber egal

Zu den Worgenpferden:

Ich stelle es mir so vor dass die unter Twags vl Menschen sind und erst in der Nacht "mutieren" das wär zum einen Stylisch und zum andren passend zum Argument Pferde...
Oder dass die "Worgengestalt" die mehr oder weniger Kamphaltung sein wird...


----------



## michael92 (24. August 2009)

Boah ^wenn die Goblins wirklich das rennauto bekommen zocke ich mir zu 100% einen hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (24. August 2009)

Da die Worgen zwischen Worg- und Menschengestalt switchen werden können (hab grade keine Quellenangabe), kann ich mir gut Vorstellen das sie:

1.) Normale Pferde haben werden, wäre zwar langweilig aber vorstellbar

2.) Sie auf eine Art Wolf reiten werden, bzw sich verwandeln können und so 100% erreichen (z.B. wie die Druiden reisegestalt oder der Schamiwolf)

3.) Blizz uns völlig überrascht und den Worgen, ein ganz anderes Mount geben als alle denken

Mfg
xx-elf


----------



## Syrras (24. August 2009)

Nach bisherigen Ankündigungen haben Worgen als Racial so eine Art Sprint mit 3 min CD...

Aber ich denke nicht, dass dies die Mounts ersetzen soll.


----------



## Minøtaurus (24. August 2009)

Syrras schrieb:


> Nach bisherigen Ankündigungen haben Worgen als Racial so eine Art Sprint mit 3 min CD...
> 
> Aber ich denke nicht, dass dies die Mounts ersetzen soll.



Kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, das haben Katzen und Schurken auch von daher...


----------



## phipush1 (24. August 2009)

Syrras schrieb:


> Nach bisherigen Ankündigungen haben Worgen als Racial so eine Art Sprint mit 3 min CD...
> 
> Aber ich denke nicht, dass dies die Mounts ersetzen soll.




Das ist ein Volksfähigkeit die einen Tempoboost von 70% gewährt.
Also ist das nicht ein Mount-Renn skill


----------



## phipush1 (24. August 2009)

naja das wildschwein mit dem schnabel hat auch irgendwie style.
Ich frage mich bloß wie die gilneasworgen an die viecher rangekommen sind.


----------



## MasterXoX (24. August 2009)

dmix schrieb:


> Goblin Mounts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pwned pwned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Raziel_ (24. August 2009)

Das die Mounts nicht immer zu den Völkern passen müssen, sieht man an BC. Draeneis bekamen Elefanten... gut, das konnte man noch verschmerzen, aber die Dodos bzw. Chocobos von den Blutelfen fand ich einfach nur lächerlich!

Klar haben die Gnome ihr Auto, aber wenns wirklich passen sollte, dann packen die Worgen n'Pferd aus, da sie Menschengestalt haben.
Worg -> Mensch -> Perd Mount -> Mensch -> Worg (wenn man als Worg um die Lande zieht)
Mensch -> Pferd Mount -> Mensch (wenn man Mensch sein will, auch als Worg ^^)

So würds passen, aber nö... is ja nicht stylisch genug. Die Goblins haben Rennautos.
Wobei die doch bei der Grösse eher an Bobbycars erinnern, oder etwa nicht??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jekyll_do (24. August 2009)

Also auf der Blizzcon wurde ja eine Skizze für das Worgen-Mount gezeigt. So ne Art Wildschwein-Dämon. Allerdings fänd ich das Standart-Mount der Menschen etwas aufgepimpt viel cooler. Vielleicht mit etwas längerem zerzausten Winterfell und glühenden Augen. So ne Art böses Menschen-Mount.


----------



## echterman (24. August 2009)

also ich finde das das mount der goblins gut zu ihnen passt. was das mount der der worgen betrifft muss ich sagen das ein run skill(60%/100%) besser passen würde, weil es ja wehrwölfe sind aka wolf. d.h. sie sind ausdauerläufer(in rl).
aber um an den 100 mount erfolg zu kommen wäre ein rassenmount das richtige. mehr style hätte das schnelle laufen...


----------



## MasterXoX (24. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ein Wolf der auf einem Wolf reitet? Wtf?!



Sowas nennt sich Liebesspiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gino1990 (24. August 2009)

Wie stellt ihr euch das vor mit dem schnell laufen als Alternative zum Mount?
Mit cast zeit oder wie sonst sind die ja immer auf 100% Speed??
Rein PvP technisch: kommt ein Worg Schurke mit Hinterhalt, läuft weiter hinter den nächsten Busch und wiederholt das so lang bis du im Staub liegst?


----------



## Saberclaw (24. August 2009)

Minøtaurus schrieb:


> Wie schon in einem andren Thread bemerkt, finde ich die Worgen stylischer aber egal
> 
> Zu den Worgenpferden:
> 
> ...




Laut der Blizzcon können Worgen entscheiden ob die Mensch oder Worg sein wollen und wann sie das wollen.
Während dem Kampf sind sie allerdings immer Worg.



Gino1990 schrieb:


> Wie stellt ihr euch das vor mit dem schnell laufen als Alternative zum Mount?
> Mit cast zeit oder wie sonst sind die ja immer auf 100% Speed??
> Rein PvP technisch: kommt ein Worg Schurke mit Hinterhalt, läuft weiter hinter den nächsten Busch und wiederholt das so lang bis du im Staub liegst?



Wenn Ebenenlaufen bei WOrgen implementiert werden würde, dann hat das eine Castzeit genau wie die anderen Mounts.
Diese Castzeit könnte eine Animation besitzen, welche den Worg fertig zum Spurt macht. Diese Fähigkeit kann auch nicht während eines Kampfes genutzt werden.
Anders wärs hirnrissig und würde einen zu großen Vorteil im PvP bringen.

Zum Thread:
Ich glaube nicht, dass Worgen einen Spell wie Plainswalking bekommen. Das hätte zwar was einzigartiges, aber ein schickes Mount macht mehr her.

Dieses Wildschwein Gerücht find ich eigentlich net mal schlecht, aber kA warum ausgerechnet Wildschweine...
Ich persönlich fände Schafe echt nice. Das stellt nen schönen und humorvollen Kontrast zum Wolf/Worgen dar^^

Aber Schafe haben wiederum nichts mit Kampf etc zu tun, auch nicht entfernt. Da liegen die Zwerge mit ihren Widdern näher dran.

Von daher wären Wildschweine mit schönen Hauern z.B. das logischste.

Es is einfach schwer für Worg etwas zu finden....was läuft denn hinterm Graumähnenwall so alles an Viechern rum?
Da könnte man was drauf aufbauen.


----------



## Phelps023 (24. August 2009)

nuone schrieb:


> Habe irgendwo gelesen das Goblins ein Quad bekommen sollen.
> 
> Da war ich nicht schnell genug^^



Jo und Worgen eine Motocross 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crescent (24. August 2009)

Faei schrieb:


> also worgen dürften nen spell bekommen wie es für die tauren schon gedacht war
> 
> [... ]



glaube ich nicht, da das wieder die balance der mounts zw. den fraktionen vernichten würde. 
blizz versucht ja atm jeder fraktion gleiche viele mounts zu geben. und wahrscheinlich wird man für gilneas ruf farmen können, oder? da wären mounts doch ne gute belohnung, so wie wir es gewohnt sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2009)

phipush1 schrieb:


> naja das wildschwein mit dem schnabel hat auch irgendwie style.
> Ich frage mich bloß wie die gilneasworgen an die viecher rangekommen sind.


Worg + Schwein = Worgenschwein

und die körperliche vereinigung zwischen den 2en stellen wir uns jezt mal NICHT bildlich vor,...

ach mist zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## !LordMammal! (24. August 2009)

Das mit Goblins is ja bekannt mit den Bikes aber bei Worgen? Oo 

Auf was sollen bitteschön Hunde reiten?
Auf nem Esel? ;D


----------



## Bellthane (24. August 2009)

Das ist das Gleiche, worauf Reiten Kühe?


----------



## nrg (24. August 2009)

Worgs kaufen keine Mounts, die gehen mit ner Keule in den Wald und hauen eine Wildsau k.o. die worgifizieren sie dann und reiten drauf. Damit es schneller wird nagelt man ein wenig Panzerung dran und hängt eine mit Bindedraht zusammengebundene Kneifzange an den Schwanz. Hat den Vorteil wenn man mal nichts zu essen hat kann man dem Mount was abkauen^^

Ok, jetzt im Ernst. Das Vieh der Worgen sieht irgendwie aus wie ein WerWeißderTeufelwas. Könnte eine Mischung aus Wolf, Ente und Wildsau sein, mit Spuren eines Panzernashorns. Den Flitzer der Goblins finde ich passend und auch richtig gut gelungen wenn er wirklich so kommen sollte. Aber Goblins sollten sich ihr Mount selbst bauen können, so wie bei dem Aprilscherz mit Pimp my Mount. Natürlich mit entsprechenden Materialkosten um es fair zu halten. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das jetzt schon Leute die Belobigungsabzeichen sammeln werden damit sie bei den entsprechenden Fraktionen die Mounts kaufen können. Der Ruf über Quests im Startgebiet wird wohl wie bei BC eingeschränkt sein für jeden der nicht im passenden Levelbereich ist.

@an den unter mir:

irgendwo im Thread ist eins, auf den letzen 3 Seiten glaub ich.


----------



## Bellthane (24. August 2009)

Gibts vllt. vom Worgenmount auch einen Screenshot? Zumindest von einer Konzeptzeichnung so wie bei den Goblins.


----------



## Lanzce (24. August 2009)

Mit einem schnellerrennen-buff der worgen denke ich nicht, da sie ja schon eine Volksfähigkeit bekommen, mit der sie für kurze zeit 70% schneller rennen können.
Außerdem sollten meiner meinung nach andere völker auch die tiere kaufen können.
andererseits wäre es wegen dem erfolg "unfair" der horde da die horde dann mehr reittiere erhalten könnten als allianz.
Nicht umsonst hat Blizz im letzten Patch die reittieranzahl ausgeglichen mit dem untoten-mount und dem elfen-mount.


----------



## Cavador (24. August 2009)

so ein Rennskill wäre Stylisch und es würde den Worg von den anderen Rassen abheben, das wierum wiederspricht aber der Firmenpolitik von Blizz nur Einheitsbrei zu produzieren.


----------



## Natsumee (24. August 2009)

Die Worgen haben doch Orcs als mount oder?...


----------



## CharlySteven (24. August 2009)

Cavador schrieb:


> so ein Rennskill wäre Stylisch und es würde den Worg von den anderen Rassen abheben, das wierum wiederspricht aber der Firmenpolitik von Blizz nur Einheitsbrei zu produzieren.


nich nur das denn dann würden alle allys schreien, da die worgen ja keine mounts hätten. und sie sich dadurch auch keine zusätzlichen kaufen könntne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The-Dragon (24. August 2009)

Ich denke, Blizzard wird die Linie weiterverfolgen wie bisher.

Im Ruffenster kommt unter den Abschnitt "Horde" dann noch "Goblins von Kezam" dazu, bei der Allianz sind es eben "Worgen von Gilneas"
oder so ähnlich. Auch hier wird man durch das questen Ruf sammeln können, insbesondere in den Startgebieten. Und in einer der Hauptstädte steht dann ein Worgen bzw. Goblin, bei dem man Stoff für Ruf abgeben kann. Sie haben ja keine eigene Heimatstadt sondern sind bei ihren Verbündeten untergekommen, so wie etwa die Trolle und die Gnome, wobei diese Beiden mit dem Addon wohl endlich eine eigene Stadt kriegen.

Somit werden die Goblins auch wieder vier langsame und vier schnelle Quadbikes kriegen, was ja zu ihrer Tüftlernatur passt, so wie der Roboschreiter bei den Gnomen. Und die Worgen von Gilneas sollen laut der Konzeptzeichnung auf einer Art Wildschwein reiten. Hey, warum auch nicht? Wer kann jetzt schon sagen, was so an Tieren in Gilneas rumläuft? Vielleicht wurden die Viecher ja auch irgendwie vom Worgenfluch verändert. 

Und nur weil ihr die Worgen als Tiere anseht, heißt das nicht das es auch welche sind. Worgen waren immer schon Humanoide, genauso wie alle anderen Mischwesen in WoW. Tauren reiten auch auf Kodos. Oder die Kalu'ak, reiten auf Schildkröten. Sie sehen zwar aus wie Tiere, sind aber Humanoide. Also was solls, passt doch. Und wäre nur gerecht. Gebt den Worgen mutierte Wildschweine, ich finde das okay.


----------



## ach was solls. (24. August 2009)

lest ihr eigentlich auch was die anderen schreiben? ihr seid doch alle bekloppt ey.. es wird kein pferd sein es wurden zwei skizzen auf der blizzcon veröffentlicht .. 

1. Die goblins bekommen kein QUAD weil das was ganz anderes ist , sondern ein Auto.
2. Worgen bekommen ein gepanzertes Wildschwein
3. Trolle kriegen ihre stadt nicht zurück das wurde nie erwähnt! Wenn dann nur die Gnome das steht in irgendwelchen Blueposts aber so genau auf der Blizzcon hab ich nix davon gehört.


----------



## Annovella (24. August 2009)

@Sersolan


Find, dass sieht gut aus :O


----------



## Krinos (24. August 2009)

nrg schrieb:


> Worgs kaufen keine Mounts, die gehen mit ner Keule in den Wald und hauen eine Wildsau k.o. die worgifizieren sie dann und reiten drauf. Damit es schneller wird nagelt man ein wenig Panzerung dran und hängt eine mit Bindedraht zusammengebundene Kneifzange an den Schwanz. Hat den Vorteil wenn man mal nichts zu essen hat kann man dem Mount was abkauen^^


hahahah mama ich hab pipi inne augen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faransol (24. August 2009)

war_locker schrieb:


> Ich dachte da bei Gobline vill. ähnlich wie bei den Gnome an Roboschildkröten,
> und die Worgen können eventuell einen Spell wirken das sie sich 60 bzw. 100% schnell bewegen können.



Das errinert mich irgendwie an die Beta>>>> Tauren xD

Die hätten doch auch so einen spell gekriegt...

wenn die kodos nicht erfunden worden wären


----------



## Kangrim (24. August 2009)

Mit meinem Hexerworg hab ich keine mount probleme :O


----------



## Katzendruide (24. August 2009)

Ich koennte mir wirklich gut vorstellen ,dass das Reittier etwas ist was gebissen wurde und deswegen ist es groesser behaarter und etwas woelfig koennte ein hund oder ein Pferd sein (ehr Pferd wegen den Hufen) .Deswegen ist es auch fuer und so schwer und erkennen ich mein wer wuerde wissen das ein Werwolf ein Mensch ist wenn man es nicht schon wuesste das selbe gilt fuer Werwolfpferd^^ 
Das jetzt mal so meine Theorie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phamo (24. August 2009)

Goblins: Diese Maschinen mit den Kreissägen =P
Worgen: Schneller Rennen Buff...wobei Worgen ja auch in die Menschengestalt können also Pferde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mfg


----------



## Bader1 (24. August 2009)

Boa das regt auf xD
könnt ihr ned eifnach mal die vorherigen Posts lesen? Da steht alles.
Was die Goblins für Mounts bekommen und auch die Worgen.


----------



## Rexo (24. August 2009)

_nein die gabe zu lesen haben die meisten hier verloren_


----------



## ach was solls. (24. August 2009)

das ist jetzt mein 10er post oder so hier .. ihr seid wirklich die dümmsten user die ich je im leben gesehen hab .. tut mir leid aber ihr sollt die posts über euch schon durchlesen .. dazu sind die da -.-

nein es hat keine Hufen sondern Pfoten und es wird zum ALLERLETZTENMAL kein drecks pferd.
zweitens .. das goblin mount ist kein quad und kein shredder sondern ein AUTO !!!

gibts doch gar nich ey lernt lesen!


----------



## Katzendruide (24. August 2009)

Find das sieht so aus wie Hufen 
Woher weisste das es kein Pferd ist ich mein das ist nen Bild wo man irgend ein zottliges Biest sieht.Was denkst du den was das ist?Nen Wildschwein lass und doch einfach sagen was wir denken und reg dich nicht drueber auf wenn einer einfach seine theorie aufstellt ohne vorher 6 Seiten zu lesen


----------



## tiguria (24. August 2009)

worgs bekommen den schweinebärmann als mount  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (24. August 2009)

ach schrieb:


> das ist jetzt mein 10er post oder so hier .. ihr seid wirklich die dümmsten user die ich je im leben gesehen hab .. tut mir leid aber ihr sollt die posts über euch schon durchlesen .. dazu sind die da -.-
> 
> nein es hat keine Hufen sondern Pfoten und es wird zum ALLERLETZTENMAL kein drecks pferd.
> zweitens .. das goblin mount ist kein quad und kein shredder sondern ein AUTO !!!
> ...


Achso du spielst also schon das fertige Spiel,wo man als Worg auf einem dieser Dinger reitet?
Gut zu wissen.


----------



## Skyweaver (24. August 2009)

Ich finde ja das DING sieht aus als wenn so ein worg sein flugmount mit ins bett genommen hätte


----------



## Majokat (24. August 2009)

Ihr liegt alle falsch. tzz..

das ist das Worgen-Mount:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith kommt ins Zimmer gestürmt und zeigt mir das Flugmount der Worgen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (24. August 2009)

LoL Majokat.

Goblins sollen ja die Autos bekommen, Worgen bekommen vielleicht sowas wie einen Geisterwolf bei schami als Spell, 3 sek Casttime, und nur outfight wirkbar.


----------



## ach was solls. (24. August 2009)

habt ihr ne sehschwäche? das ist nie und nimmer ein pferd bei euch hakts wohl oder?
zum allter letzten mal sag ich das jetzt

*Ihr könnt aufhören zu spekulieren!!*

Es sind für beide Rassen die Bodenmounts gezeigt worden ( Die Skizze )
Und Flugmounts bekommen die natürlich nicht weil sie genauso wie alle anderen Völker entweder den Greif oder den Windreiter bekommen.


----------



## Werfloh (24. August 2009)

ach schrieb:


> habt ihr ne sehschwäche? das ist nie und nimmer ein pferd bei euch hakts wohl oder?
> zum allter letzten mal sag ich das jetzt
> 
> *Ihr könnt aufhören zu spekulieren!!*
> ...



NIcht ärgern sondern einfach überlesen, oder drüber lachen^^

Naja die Karts sind ganz lustig. Ich freu mich schon wenn die ersten Tauren damit rumdüsen. ^^^

Und zu den Schweinen habe ich auch eine Theorie. Die haben doch bestimmt Farmen in Gilneas. Und da haben sie vielleicht ein paar von denen gebissen und voila. Werschwein inc^^ Am Nacken hat es ja Fell, könnte also was dran sein.


----------



## Keksemacher (24. August 2009)

ach schrieb:


> habt ihr ne sehschwäche? das ist nie und nimmer ein pferd bei euch hakts wohl oder?
> zum allter letzten mal sag ich das jetzt
> 
> *Ihr könnt aufhören zu spekulieren!!*
> ...


Ich sags nochmal:
Du spielst schon das fertige Spiel?
Die Bilder zeigen vielleicht die Mounts aber daran kann sich immer noch was ändern.
Siehe z.B. Ebenenlaufen bei Tauren.Was ist daraus geworden?
Genau Kodos.


----------



## Allysekos (24. August 2009)

Goblins kriegen Auto
Worgen eine Art schwein mit Schuppen
Fertig


----------



## Beatsocke (24. August 2009)

Worge kriegen ein Wildschwein foto ist vorhanden 
so habs für euch sogar rausgesucht ;D

http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...ewpanel_011.jpg


----------



## ach was solls. (24. August 2009)

tja du liest wohl auch net Keksemacher .. in fast allen posts die ich bisher hier geschrieben hab erwähne ich immer wieder das es die groben skizzen sind wonach man sich richten kann. Klar kann sich da noch as verändern aber ich vermute eher nichts großes. Und das mit dem Ebenenlaufen ist ein ganz anderes Kaliber ..


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (24. August 2009)

Beatsocke schrieb:


> Worge kriegen ein Wildschwein foto ist vorhanden
> so habs für euch sogar rausgesucht ;D
> 
> http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...ewpanel_011.jpg



wo ist dasnn die schnauze? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanzce (25. August 2009)

Also für ein Wildschwein sieht das echt seltsam aus! ^^

@ *ach was solls.*

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass noch nichts 100% feststeht, also lass uns doch den Spaß. wir wissen ja nun deine Meinung oder was auch immer.

Wenn dir das nicht gefällt, dann musst ja auch nich drauf eingehen.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (25. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _wen ich die skitze von Blizz sehe drangt sich mri sofort auf das sie das design von den Twilight princes gegner reittieren nehmen wollen_



Ich bin also nicht der einzige  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (25. August 2009)

Das isn schwein, das mount der worge.

Um es nochmal genauer zu veranschaulichen habe ich die Skizze etwas editiert:

Worgen Mount

Das rote im kreis soll die Schnauze darstellen. Sie führt durch die Hauer des Ebers (hier schwarz markiert).

Edit:

Sorry, meinte natürlich dieses Bild:

[attachment=8738:worgenmount.jpg]


----------



## ach was solls. (25. August 2009)

aber das klingt net nach Blizzard wenn sie erstmal was veröffentlichen und letztendlich was ganz anderes rauskommt.
ich mein die haben jetzt ein kart für die goblins geplant .. glaubst du daraus wird jetzt ein pferd? ui ui ui kk 
spekuliert weiter


----------



## Kramatieklärher (25. August 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Achso du spielst also schon das fertige Spiel,wo man als Worg auf einem dieser Dinger reitet?
> Gut zu wissen.




o man ey -.- kuck halt ma den Link schon gaaaaaaaaanz weit vorne an da isn worgen aufm wildschwein und ein Goblin im Auto , damit is die frage beantwortet punkt aus ende.
 Jeder weiter der meint hui kommt bestimmt ein Pferd raus für die worgen oder dochn son cooler imba buff , sollte lesen lernen und sich ernsthafte Gedanken machen ob er normal Intelligen ist .
Und das von den Goblins sei kein Auto sondern ein Mottorad mit 5 räddern ein quad oder sonstiges , ist total Blödsin es hatt Räder man kann drin hocken und ein Lenkrand hatt es auch = Auto 


Was jetzt vllt. noch sinnvoll wäre , ist das man die beiden neuen Mounts Bewerten könnte .


An alle die jetzt nach meinem Kommentar immer noch weiterrätzeln , tut das bitte Daheim in eurem Zimmer zusammen mit eurem Hamster aber bitte spammt nicht weiter den Thread mit falschen Antworten voll .


----------



## Rannik (25. August 2009)

Darf man eig Threads löschen, wenn die Teilnehmer sich dauernd wiederholen, bzw die voherigen Seiten nicht lesen?

Wird man ja irre hier, PFERD PFERD PFERD....... "ich glaube...." arrrrrrrgh


----------



## Vafanculo (25. August 2009)

göttlich das geflame hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 am besten find ich aber die typen, die die vorherigen posts alle ignorieren und trotzdem noch spekulieren wollen ;D


----------



## Wolvee (30. Juli 2013)

Kann man eig. ein Reittier kaufen???


----------



## Annovella (30. Juli 2013)

Geschrieben 25 August 2009 - 18:07

..........*pause*............

Geschrieben 30 July 2013 - 13:57

Bist du ein Troll? Der Thread ist 4 Jahre alt!!!
Macht den bitte dicht...
Ps: Goblinmounts gibt es beim Erstehilfehändler in OG zu kaufen
Worgenmounts gibt es in Darnassus beim Reitlehrer zu kaufen.
Rufvorraussetzung ist jeweils Ehrfürchtig bei diesen Fraktionen.

Damit ist alles an Fragen beantwortet. CLOSED!!!


----------

